# wet dry help



## CajunRich (Jun 21, 2014)

I have a proclear 175 on a 150 gallon tank. Just upgraded the pump to a mag drive 9.5. The pump is performing better than expected. The current overflow on the tank is not keeping up with the pump. Any ideas for what needs to be upgraded to help it keep up? I upgraded U tube from 1" to 1.5" it did not help. The weir is not flooded.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Can you add an additional U-tube?


----------



## CajunRich (Jun 21, 2014)

I tried that as well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is there a chance you can post some pics of the setup to help troubleshoot?

What type of overflow are you using on the tank?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

I'm assuming you have a hang on the back overflow? 2 Utubes still didn't help? Do you have a single input at the top of your sump? Might need to upgrade it where you can run 2 inputs, then add another overflow box.

You could also put a ball valve on the pump return hose, if you don't have one already. Then you can turn it down a little so there isn't as much water coming through as fast.

What is the distance from the pump to the tank? Could make the hose from the pump longer, which will reduce the water coming in as fast.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

When I set up my 135, I had that same issue. Do you have ALL the air out of the tube? Is your overflow rated at least as high gph as your pump? If your overflow is rated higher than the pump (which mine is) it should work fine (which mine didn't). Mine finally worked correctly when I added two 1.5 inch u tubes. The overflow I bought came with a single 1.5 u tube. Works great now...


----------



## CajunRich (Jun 21, 2014)

The return throttled down right now. I have pictures but no way to attach directly from phone. The weir on the back side is not flooded only about half way up the drop side. What would happen if the drain hose is increased from 1 to 1.25? Would that reduce restriction and increase siphoning?


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Increasing the hose size wont increase siphoning....only reduce restriction if there is one. Is the water level above the weir in the tank side ( as in is the water flowing over the teeth of the weir instead of through them)? What overflow is it? What's the rated GPH? One or two drains? You said that you upgraded your pump to a mag 9.5. If memory serves, that pump at a 4 foot head height still moves almost 900gph. Is your overflow rated to at least that amount?


----------



## CajunRich (Jun 21, 2014)

It's a taller tank at 5 foot head. Over flow is what came standard with the proclear 175 sump. Their minions don't reply to customers directly so I don't know the exact numbers for the flow.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

I did a quick google search to find out that at 5 feet head height, you mag 9.5 puts out 685gph. Your proclear 175 is rated for 'up to 600gph'. Your pump pumps more water than the overflow is cabable of handling. If you have to use that pump, your only answer is the ball valve on the return to slow output.


----------



## CajunRich (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I went home took everything apart walked away had dinner put it back together and it works. Did a few power outage test and all works as it should. Not exactly sure how that work but I am happy and the tank looked much better this morning. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

